# Santa's been great - I got what I wanted! 'Zwarte Zee'



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all,

Just to say I have just laid my hands on a second hand model of 'Zwarte Zee' - with RC gear but no batteries - for £100. She needs a bit of work - some bits need re-glueing and the mainmast is snapped three quarters through but repairable. Oh and I need a 1" section of railing about midships - but she's fine!

Will be with me after Christmas by mutual agreement with the seller off Model Boats Mayhem - but at last I have something big and beautiful to play with! I plan to re-name her 'Witte Zee' so as not to cause confusion when sailing with a friend's 'Zwarte Zee' once she is tested and seaworthy.

Lovely Santa!

BTW, anyone with ideas for a lower running motor with better torque and other mods, please feel free to post. I want her to be slow but able to tow!

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you're not supposed to know what you got till chrissy day. you've been peeking, and that's naughty. no more chocolates for you, me boy!!!


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

No bugger else is nuying for me (well, apart from my daughter) so why not!!!

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

You haven't got em trained right, Jonty.

ther'e a web site called www.modelwarships.com and on the main forum a few weeks ago there was a thread entitled "has this ever happened to you" it's worth a read for all us modelers.

You might get a few tips as to how to get them to buy one for you!

Give it a try, if nothing else it shows that us modelers are a sceeming coniving lot all over the world.cheers,neil.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

NHP,

Aye well, we can try! I asked my daughter and she said (quote). 'Dad! You have one in a box, one half finished, two small ones in pieces - andnow this! You're 50 dad - not 15!'

I dunno..........kids!

Have you seen the new model tuggies site? If you haven't, go on and have a look. It's at: http://modeltugforum.com - and soley for us tuggies!

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll have a look Jonty. take care and enjoy your festivities. have some Dragon ale for me.cheers,neil.Just had a quick look Jonty. there's a lot there for the tug enthusiast. might take a month just to go through it all.cheers,neil.


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

*Motors*

Just following the theme of this post, I can well relate to you Jonty, I seem to have sorrounded myself with unstarted/unfinished projects, I always thought that life got easier with age however mine just seems to get more manic. I have three offspring who love to point out my failings.
One thing I do like to do is collect "useful" objects needed for the eventual completion of Northsider, I have in this collection is a front cooling fan motor off a Jaguar X300, I know how to work out the Amperage of the motor but how do I calculate the RPM? 

Peter


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think we can all relate to jonty's dilemma, Peter. 

The "nearer my god to thee" I get the more and more unfinished projects I seem to collect. 

They might not have pockets in shrouds( as I have sod all money to take with me anyway) but I think I'll have a viking burial. They can stuff me into the largest model I have, stick the others on top of me and set me afloat down the River Wyre.......... and my epitaph shall be? "I'll get round to it one day!!!"

What would yours be?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You obviously all need one of these [=P]


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

the problem is fubar,, getting it hung up. I'd never get round tuit. !!!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Aaah! Thereby hangs a tale.


----------

